# Got a handful!



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

WOW! I won't even try to count...all from one mama?


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

:shock: Good gravy!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Not all from one doe, certainly.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

WOW


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Wow they've got such dark eyes. Kinda creepy :lol:


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

It's 33 pinkies from 2 does.

They look like little aliens with those dark eyes. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Cute little BEM's.

(bug-eyed monsters)


----------

